# I took the NREMT test on Saturday



## tlcmagic (Jun 7, 2010)

..................and i passed!!!!!!!


----------



## Tara_SacCA (Jun 10, 2010)

Congrats!!


----------



## Stephanie. (Jun 10, 2010)

Way to go!


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 10, 2010)

Congrats!


----------

